# samsung home theatre



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello everyone 
Recently I bought the Ua55es7500 samasung smart tv and now I'm looking around for home theatre system and had my eyes on the Samsung ht-e6750w it looks nice as design there's only one review for this model and its on trustedreview web its about 850$ which meet my budget so what do u guys think about this system is there any better with the budget I'm looking to spent plus on trusted review they mention something about poor quality build within the speakers so an advise would be great 
Everyone's opinion is appreciated


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You are the only one who can determine if it sound good to your ears - and that's really all that matters. The un-powered sub would bother me. 

Some other things to consider:

Does it have enough inputs - of the type you need - so that it will handle all of what you want it to? (It only has 2 HDMI inputs so if you want to attach 2 game consoles and a sat box you'll have to buy a switch.)

Does it process the type of files you're going to use? (It does most of the usual types.)

Does it play loud enough - in your room! (1330 W/8 = 166 wpc, which is a lot but I'm spectical of that total.)

How does it sound turned way down?

Concerns aside - if it sounds as nice as it looks you'll probably love it. 

At your price point there are plenty of options. I would try to find a store that features a variety of receivers and speaker systems as well as complete systems like the Samsung. Tell the nice man what you're looking for then sit down and have a listen.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks a lot for ur reply mate u actually opened my eyes on few things that i should consider when buying a home system so maybe doing a lot of reading as well have an idea about audio system and compare as i am a noob when it come to this stuff  anyway thanks again i appreciate ur help 
cheers


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I always recommend buying seperate components. Then you have the option of replacing each individual component if it fails or if you want to upgrade.

In this case: 1) Blu-ray player, 2) AVR (Audio Video Receiver), 3) speaker system

In this scenario, all components would attach to the AVR. So ensure you choose a model with enough inputs as noted. And I agree, always listen to speakers before buying. Audio/sound is very subjective.

A HTiB (Home Theater in a Box) is a way of getting all of the pieces at a cheap price. And many of them sound and function well. Just be aware of the limitations.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

went and checked a close look at that Samsung  didn't like it nor the sound it is clear but when turned up high it sounded funny, noisy just didn't like it but what attracted me was the Sony HTM7 that has a mad sound compare to the Samsung anyway I've been reading about the Sony and has very positive review but i think i'll hang for now and start looking for separate components like Dogg said but if u guys don't mind are u able to tell what u think of the Sony one 
Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used any HTiB models. And from past experience, Sony wouldn't be one of my first choices.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Most HTiB tend to compromise on at least one of the components; usually its the speakers. My son has an older Onkyo HTiB system and the receiver is very good but the speakers are crud. I replaced them with a pair of older but very good speakers and I'm listening to it right now. I agree with Dogg - Sony would not be my first choice but that's based on stale data so they may have improved.

My normal advice is to set your budget and use 1/2 to 2/3 on the speakers - they are after all what produces the stuff that finally makes it to your ears. Spend the rest on all the electronics in order: receiver, sources, power strip, then very last...cables. Don't get talked into buying fancy interconnect or speaker cables - they do nothing that much cheaper ones do just as well. I go to ebay and buy from one of the hundreds of shippers from China. Never had an issue.

Happy hunting.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

U guys are the best and u really u helped me make a decision as I never had a previous experience with htib so i guess I'll start looking for custom audio components maybe adding 300 to 400 on my budget will buy me a decent one 
Anyway again i appreciate both of u for Ur help and thank you so much


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Other things to consider:

What is the size of the room? Generally the larger the room the larger the speakers and amp need to be to fill it.

How loud do you listen?

What type of music/movies do you like most? Orchestral and acoustic music and soft sound tracks make different demands on the gear than do rock or bombastic sound tracks. Some speakers will favor one over the other.

How much of a gear-head are you (or likely to become?) Do you like to fiddle with the settings? Some modern receivers have an almost unlimited array of adjustment possibilities, others are most easily set up by novices as they have automatic adjustment technology.

Do you want to listen in other rooms too? Many receivers have dual zone capability.

Where is your music library stored? Do you want to access it from the unit?

Go shopping to get your self acclimated to the possibilities. Then post back with your thoughts and we'll be glad to help you spend your money. :grin:


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah the room is quite large plus I'll be using it for action bluray movies gaming and of course music so I guess I will stick with pioneer avr pioneer is by far the best unless I'm mistaken  the one I'm looking at are Vsx 1021, vsx 921, vsx 826 as for the speakers haven't decided yet but is in ceiling speakers a fine choice?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Pioneer makes very fine gear (I own two) but saying they're "by far the best" is too much of a stretch. Stick to the major brands and you'll be fine (Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha, Marantz, HK). There are other less major brands that are also good: (Sherwood Newcastle, NAD, to name only a couple). Stay away (far away) from store brands.

Ceiling speakers are a fine choice for what I call non-critical listening, especially if esthetics are important. You sacrifice some aspects like imaging (hearing where the instruments were on stage when the music was recorded) width and depth of the sound, but most importantly for movies - where the dialog seems to be coming from. Imagine you're watching a movie and the actor says his line and its coming from above you not from his mouth. But set up correctly they can work acceptable well.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool mate I'll make my decision on what units I'll be getting post it here and c what uthink before buying till then thanks for every help and advise u provided


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have an Onkyo HTiB system and while the main speakers (front and center channels) are great the side and rear surrounds aren't the best. They have small drives and poor-quality boxes holding them.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok People here's what i've picked, haven't bought it yet as i would like to take your opinion
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V871
Front Speakers : Yamaha NS-555
Center Speaker : Yamaha NS-C444
as for rear speakers there's the Yamaha NS-333 but the problem here
first is the wiring second it will be next to the couch which means next to my ear or whoever sitting there so i'm thinking to replace the rear with In Ceiling Speakers?
as for the subwoofer it's the Yamaha RSW 300


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Volume is adjusted on each speaker individually so that they all have equal volume from the main seating position. The majority of audio is carried by the center and fronts, the sides (if used) and the rears are mostly fill and the speakers are typically smaller. Whether you use a standard speaker or ceiling speaker is completely up to you. Whatever works best in your situation.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

janouelle said:


> Ok People here's what i've picked, haven't bought it yet as i would like to take your opinion
> Receiver: Yamaha RX-V871
> Front Speakers : Yamaha NS-555
> Center Speaker : Yamaha NS-C444
> ...


Appears you're building a damn fine system. That receiver is first rate (I wonder if Mrs. yustr would notice a new piece of gear in the rack? :grin: ) and if the speakers do what you want them to then I think you'll really enjoy it. As for the surround speakers being in the ceiling - go for it. You'll not even notice once they're calibrated using the YPAO system.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

Real thing or nothing mate i was that close buying that Samsung home theatre when i first start looking and thanks to you guys I made the right decision .
I went yesterday to buy the amp and speakers and i also asked the guy if i can listen again to the speakers and compare them to paradigm monitor 7 speakers and for my ear the paradigm sounded better I could notice the difference so I decided to get them and i had them all at a good deal 
will assemble it and test tonight but so far im happy with what I got and credits goes for Mr yustr and Mr dogg thanks alot for the help and advises I really appreciate it u guys are a legend


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats on the new purchase and enjoy!


----------

